# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Misyonerlik Ve Türkiye Ye Yönelik Misyoner Faaliyetleri

## ceydaaa

21321.jpgMisyonerlik kavramının tanımı ve genel anlamda Hıristiyanlığı yayma faaliyetleri çerçevesinde misyonerlik nedir? Hıristiyanlığın ortaya çıkışı ve misyonerlik dönemleri hakkında kısaca bilgi verilmiştir. XVIII. Yüzyıl"dan itibaren kurulmuş olan bazı misyoner kuruluşlar belirtilerek, Hıristiyanlığı yayma aşamaları, başlangıçtan günümüze kadar ana hatları ile ortaya konulmuştur.

Misyonerlik ve Türkler, Türk milletine dönük misyoner faaliyetler nelerdir? Türkiye"de misyonerlik girişimleri, Osmanlı ülkelerinde yürütülen misyonerlik çalışmaları, misyonerlik açısından Osmanlı-Amerikan münasebetleri üzerinde durulmuştur. 

XIX. Yüzyıl"da sürdürülen misyonerlik faaliyetleri, günümüzde misyonerlik faaliyetleri, bu faaliyetlerde kullanılan araç-gereç, örgüt ve görev yapanlar ile tespit edilen sonuçlar açıklanmıştır. Ayrıca, misyonerlikte kullanılan bazı yöntemler üzerinde de durulmuştur.

----------

